# Holbren spiral bits sale. 5/26/09 only



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Get em while you can.
Spiral Upcut :: Router Bits :: Holbren
Whiteside RU4900 3/8" x 1-1/4" Solid Carbide Spiral Upcut Bit only $33.60!! (list price $52.50)

Whiteside RU5125 1/2" x 1-1/4" Solid Carbide Spiral Upcut Bit only $31.68!! (list price $49.50)


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Beat me to it ! I've ordered some. They are only available today !

I'd been waiting to see if anyone's prices dropped on these before buying and I'm particularly pleased that they are Whiteside ones.

Holbren get some nice deals. Those mismarked plywood cutters at a buck each earlier this year were brilliant. They were also doing the Whiteside sets of brass setting strips at eight bucks when I got them and I grabbed a set of those, too. I'd got some brass that I'd intended cutting some from but hadn't all the sections, so I thought, why not.

Cheers

Peter


----------

